# Horde Gilde "Telrunya" sucht Member auf Thrall



## Coludo (2. Juli 2007)

Telrunya ist eine demokratische Hordegilde auf Thrall.
Alle Gildenmitglieder, welche sich nicht mehr in der Probezeit befindet, haben bei Entscheidungen, die die ganze Gilde betreffen, gleiches Stimmrecht.
Telrunya ist keine Gilde für Solospieler, sondern ist um gemeinsamen Spielspass und faires Verhalten untereinander bemüht. Wichtiger als hohe Spielkünste ist uns das soziale Miteinander und gegenseitige Sypathie.

Wir wünschen uns von unseren Mitgliedern eine regelmäßige Anwesenheit im TS, da Telrunya auf ein gutes Miteinander und persönliche Kontakte aufbaut, welche im TS geknüpft werden sollen und den Grundstein für Teamspiel und gemeinsame Erfolge bieten.

Telrunya steht für Spielen im High-Level-Bereich. Aus diesem Grund ist keines unserer Mitglieder verpflichtet einem anderen Mitglied beim erreichen von bestimmten Rufstufen oder Absolvieren irgendwelcher PreQuest zu helfen. Spieler die nicht das Ziel haben Heroic oder Raid Instanzen zu besuchen sind natürlich bei uns auch willkommen.

Bewerbungen für die Mitgliedschaft bei Telrunya können auf unserer Homepage abgegeben werden. Bevor wir ein Mitglied in unsere Gilde einladen, wird in der Regel ein TS-Gespräch mit dem Bewerber geführt.

Vorrausetzung für eine Aufnahme in unsere Gilde ist ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren, sowie ein Charakter, welcher Mindestens Stufe 68 erreicht hat.

Aktuell suchen wir besonders folgende Klassen, um endlich die ersten gildeninternen Kara-Raids zu starten:

- Priester
- Druiden

und natürlich auch alle anderen Klassen.

Bei Intresse könnt ihr hier eure Bewerbung abgeben: http://www.telrunya-gilde.dewww.Telrunya-Gilde.de

Vielleicht bis bald inGame

Ludwig aka Gryphian


----------

